# Matthew Kelly



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Q. What did the woman at the beach say to Matthew Kelly?

A. Excuse me but you're in my son

Matthew Kelly and Pete Townshend are going on holiday together this year.

They are going to Tampa with the kids!

boom boom


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Matthew and Mrs Kelly decide to have a night in at home.

Mrs Kelly suggests getting a video. 'Shall I get "Aladdin"?' asks Matthew. 'No, just get a video,' says his wife.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Mathew Kelly is hosting a dinner party for Pete Townsend, Jonathon King & Gary Glitter.

After the cheese & biscuits, he passes round coffee & the Under Eights.


----------

